

YC-backed ReadyForZero: Lessons In Taking on Big-Time Finance - skotzko
http://namesake.com/conversation/brian/y-combinator-backed-readyforzero-is-here-to-disrupt-the-profitable-yet-murky-world-of-big-consumer-finance--join-rod-and-i-to-discuss-the-company-he-co-founded-and-what-its-like-to-be-a-startup-in-finance-today

======
redsox
Cool company.

